# Worldmark Housekeeping fees



## VacationForever (Sep 21, 2013)

My Worldmark contract finally closed and it's recorded two days ago.  I contacted customer service who made three reservations for me fairly painlessly.  I am pleasantly surprised that summer weeks are still available at highly sought after resorts at 11 months out.  I am loving my Worldmark contract already, even though I have yet to stay at one. 

I was charged taxes for one reservation and additional housekeeping fee for another reservation.  Question is if I cancel a reservation, do I get a refund of the paid fees and if so, does the refunded amount go into my account or does it go back to the credit card?


----------



## cotraveller (Sep 21, 2013)

sptung said:


> My Worldmark contract finally closed and it's recorded two days ago.  I contacted customer service who made three reservations for me fairly painlessly.  I am pleasantly surprised that summer weeks are still available at highly sought after resorts at 11 months out.  I am loving my Worldmark contract already, even though I have yet to stay at one.
> 
> I was charged taxes for one reservation and additional housekeeping fee for another reservation.  Question is if I cancel a reservation, do I get a refund of the paid fees and if so, does the refunded amount go into my account or does it go back to the credit card?



The fees will be refunded if you cancel.  If you cancel online the fees will (should) automatically go back to your credit card.  If you cancel on the phone the refund should also go back to your credit card, but the VPC person has to make a notation of that when the cancellation is manually entered.  Otherwise the refund sits in your account.  In either case, whether you cancel online or via phone, check your credit card statement or monitor your cc account online to make sure you get the credit.  I had a refund sit in my WorldMark account for quite a while before I noticed a credit was not issued on my card.

For your reservation where you were not charged a housekeeping fee, if you made it using your WorldMark credits you did use a housekeeping token from your account.  If you cancel the reservation that token will be returned to your account.  WorldMark calls them housekeeping credits not tokens, but token is more commonly used since it makes it clear that you are talking about housekeeping.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 21, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## loosefeet (Sep 21, 2013)

You will love WM living in No Cal.  Many are accessible to you.  Love the SF one, the Marina Dunes, and even Clear Lake (hidden gem).  And, take a drive to Solvang and Tahoe So Shore.
I bought WM after 1st considering a Maui TS, tuggers recommended WM instead-great advice!
WM trades very well and now has their own portal.  I have since bought othe TSs, but still think WM is great for value and locations/flexibility.
Enjoy!!


----------



## ronparise (Sep 21, 2013)

you describe your interaction with worldmark over the phone to be "fairly painless"  Ive found them to be downright pleasant and helpful. And Ive learned as much from them about how to use the system as I have here on tug or wmowners. 

If you havent found it already, heres a site that will give you a real lesson on how to use worldmark, http://www.wmtsinfo.com/


----------

